# Washington DC - Tourmobile tour - 1 day or 2 day pass



## nebraskaowner (Feb 1, 2008)

We are taking our 1st trip to Washington DC next month. We are available to sight see Monday thru Friday. Travelling in our group are 4 teenagers/2 parents/1 set of grandparents. I am concerned about how much walking the grandparents are going to be up for so I am wondering should we go with a 2 day Tourmobile ticket rather than a 1 day Tourmobile ticket? That way maybe we can spread out some of the touring rather than trying to pack alot of it in the 1st day.

I was thinking we should take the Tourmobile tour the 1st day so we can get a feeling for the lay of the city & how much walking will be involved.

I've already purchased the 7 day unlimited Metro passes because we are flying into DC & not renting a car.


----------



## liborn2 (Feb 2, 2008)

If you are NOT a walking family, take for two days..unless you want to save some money and just purchase tickets for Arlington National Cemetery Tour,  cheaper at $7 pp than the second day tour for $10 pp.. this way you can spend   the time at Arlington...The Metro system takes you all over, and since you are getting the 7 day pass..after you scope out how close each place is..you might let the feet do the walking, you see so much more with walking pace then waiting for the assigned bus stops..
But since this is your first trip to DC and you want all the bells and whistles, go for the two day tour, peace of mind is always best...
Some tour spots you can spend hours, and others less, depends on the interest....I love visiting DC, while on detail for my job for a year, family and friends took advantage to come and see me & DC..we all have wonderful memories..so much to see, you will need to come back..Have Fun.


----------



## abbekit (Feb 2, 2008)

I think some of these tour tickets are good for 24 hours so you can buy it in the early afternoon, use it that day, then use it again the next morning.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Feb 2, 2008)

After reading the Tourmobile FAQ's - I don't think their ticket is one that can be purchased in the afternoon and then used again the next morning. Need to buy the 2-day ticket.

http://www.tourmobile.com/faq.php#q2

Richard


----------



## SherryS (Feb 2, 2008)

We've used the Tourmobile many times.......I think you should plan on getting the 2-day ticket!  There is sooo much to see.  Often the Tourmobile doesn't arrive exactly when scheduled and sometimes the "bus" that does arrive doesn't have room for your entire group.  There is also a lot of walking, so some in your group might get very tired just doing one day.  I'd also advise you to get your Washington Monument tickets ahead of time through their website, so you can plan ahead and not "waste" time doing a lot of waiting instead of "Tourmobiling". 

Great idea to use the Metro...Traffic and parking are horrible!  Have fun!


----------



## GrampyBill (Feb 2, 2008)

Check with your Senator's office for some tour priorities.  We got in the White House twice on short notice this time of year.


----------



## Black Diamond (Feb 2, 2008)

*DC trip set for December 2008*

:whoopie: Looking for this type of input to make the best of our time in DC.

Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Feb 2, 2008)

For same-day 1/2 price tickets to performances in the Washington DC area - see
TicketPlace

See this link for 1/2 price tickets to the National Theatre Washington, DC
http://www.nationaltheatre.org/tickets/halfprice.htm

Richard


----------

